# What modern tires will fit early wood clinchers???



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, bri


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2013)

Size: 28 x 1 1/2 (700B)
ISO: 40-635
Max tire pressure: 40 PSI/ 280 KPa
Type: Beaded-edge
Color: Red or cream

http://retrocykel.com/collections/all/beaded-edge-tires


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have the clincher rims on hand to measure? If you can find the bead seat diameter of your rims it'll tell ya everything ya need ta know! 

Sheldon Brown has a short explanation for more details.

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## wspeid (Nov 9, 2013)

I just put a pair of red rubena's from Retrocykel on my 28" steel clincher Dayton and was surprised what an easy process it was.  They arrive folded flat and I just imagined it was going to be a real process to get them "clinched", but with minimal amount of rolling and shaping they settled right into shape.  

They are sharp looking!  Test ride in the morning.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 9, 2013)

wspeid said:


> I just put a pair of red rubena's from Retrocykel on my 28" steel clincher Dayton and was surprised what an easy process it was.  They arrive folded flat and I just imagined it was going to be a real process to get them "clinched", but with minimal amount of rolling and shaping they settled right into shape.
> 
> They are sharp looking!  Test ride in the morning.




I've thinking about getting a pair.  Please report back after your ride.

Where do we get tubes the right size?

Another member was asking me aswell.  The only tubes 28 1/2" I ever had were online from England.   What's your source?


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

OK, so early clinchers are the same as the old English or Indian standard still being used (flying pigeon)... but early clinchers are really scarce I think... true?  Is there such thing as an early *wood *clincher?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 10, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> OK, so early clinchers are the same as the old English or Indian standard still being used (flying pigeon)... but early clinchers are really scarce I think... true?  Is there such thing as an early *wood *clincher?




I have a pair of wood clinchers I bought from Bricycle, hence my interest in this thread. 

So it looks like Retrocykel and Flying Pigeon both have tires with decent tread, and FP has tubes.
Anybody see any other options?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just as a note there is a larger ISO of 642 that you may run into. These were used mainly in Austrailia and if you have tried every tire on your rims and all are too small I have some of the 642 ISO tires available.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2013)

These are the only kind of early wood clinchers that I know of. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=200946697838

I have a set on my G&J and didn't even know they were clincher rims till I saw this listing and was like "Oh I really want these...wait a minute I think I already own these!"

I haven't checked to see if any other tires will fit on these rims yet.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

What are the tires that you have on the rims. They look like Dean's.
Those wheels on EBay are crazy expensive!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What are the tires that you have on the rims. They look like Dean's.
> Those wheels on EBay are crazy expensive!




Dunno, They are original to the bike and still in decent shape.  I was pretty excited when I realized I could just throw some tubes in there and be back in business.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## wspeid (Nov 10, 2013)

*Tire*

I picked up some Sunlite 28" tubes but they seemed maybe an inch too large.  Since it was just a test ride, I put them in the tube anyway and they seem to work ok... but I'm thinking there's probably a better fit.


----------

